# wetspottropicalfish gallery down?



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

Is it down for everyone or just me? I get redirected to lewd content  and not pretty fishies


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Works fine for me.
Check if you have malware.


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

Check that you're using the correct address. Should be wetspottropicalfish.com
not "thewetspot".


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

It works again now. They apparently forgot to renew their domain. Quickly thought about bidding for it and then decided not to be a d***

Bump:


SueD said:


> Check that you're using the correct address. Should be wetspottropicalfish.com
> not "thewetspot".


They have the wetspottropicalfish domain and then their fish pictures are in wetspotgallery (another domain, which was the one I was having issues with)


----------

